# Noise heard when applying brakes toward end of complete stop



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine is making a very low clunking noise when coming to a stop from a slow speed. Sounds as though it is with each rotation of the wheel. In my case I can tell the noise is coming from the passenger side rear wheel. I've had my car since october.


----------



## rep4cleveland216 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine is heard with every rotation of the wheels as well, about 3-4 times I will hear a noise with the windows up or down as i'm becoming close to a complete stop. No so much of a clunk/click but a squeel. I hear it more so by the driver front side, not sure if it is coming from the passanger side as well since I don't sit there


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

cyper2002 said:


> Mine is making a very low clunking noise when coming to a stop from a slow speed. Sounds as though it is with each rotation of the wheel. In my case I can tell the noise is coming from the passenger side rear wheel. I've had my car since october.


I've been hearing this recently as well, started a week or two ago. A clicking/clunking nose from the rear wheels when coming to a stop, but it usually goes away after about the third brake application.


----------



## junmeng126 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the same issue. Doesn't bother that much. It's a GM car.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Take the hubcaps off and see if its still there. Ya never know


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

As long as the brakes seem to working properly and the pedal feels "normal" - you should be fine. Some brake pads can generate noise, such as a squeal, groan, etc. It can be worse in differing weather - such as cooler, damp, wet conditions. It's a function of the friction in the pads and rotors or drums. 

Frankly, I prefer responsive brakes. This requires a more agressive brake pad which can be a little more noisy. IMO - a worthy trade.


----------



## rep4cleveland216 (Aug 1, 2011)

I took it in again today and they are replacing the rodors under warranty. Their pretty sure its the rodors and that I unfortunately had a pair that were noisy...


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

have the same issue. clunking noise varies by turning speed at low speeds only, when brakes applied lightly. it comes from the rear. no noise when driving or hard braking. no warping of rear drums. but get a howling noise at high speed hard braking. 

planning to take to the dealer next week.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Exact same issue, and the dealer turned the rotors/drums. There is still a slight noise, but not irregular like before. The dealer said the tech tested new ones on the lot and the noise was heard on those too. As long as it doesn't cause any significant problems over the next few years, I guess I can live with it until I trade it.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

okay. here this. those clonking noises from the rear when i applied the brakes at low speeds where not from the brakes, but from the axle hub bearing. the dealer regreased it and torqued it to spec. all is good, now.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I started hearing a creaking sound from the driver rear wheel when applying breaks at any speed. I'm going to see if they'll re-grease the hub bearing and hope that'll eliminate that.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Same issue here. 2012 LS model; only 600 miles on it. Didn't notice the noise for the first few hundred miles, but it's been doing it on and off for last 100-200. Clicking/rubbing sound like something is brushing against something else each time the wheel rotates, only during light brake application at slow speed. Guess it's time to visit the dealer; will have to mention the hub bearing if they don't see anything wrong with the brakes.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Clicking and clunking noises could be wheel bearings or CV joints.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One reason why I do my own brakes and oil changes. Never do it right, calipers and shoes have to be surgically clean and well lubricated so they can release and self center. Rule number one, all components must be easily installed with your fingers. When the pedal is released, a vacuum is formed within the master cylinder, the wheel should turn freely.

With oil changes, way to easy to forget to change the oil filter, with that cartridge, never know for sure. Greasing is saturating the control arm and stabilizer bushings with silicone, they don't do that either. The upper strut bearing need lubrication, never do that either, those can be a cause of noise when stopping as well as the lower ball joints.

Here is another factor to add to your paranoia, four major auto supply chains in town, major customers are new car dealers and the various shops. Not that many DIYers left. All sell three grades of components, bottom of the line is crap but provides the most profit. I want to see the components going into my vehicle, its my life and only use the best. By doing this work myself, its done right and only using the top of the line components.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

eegad said:


> Same issue here. 2012 LS model; only 600 miles on it. Didn't notice the noise for the first few hundred miles, but it's been doing it on and off for last 100-200. Clicking/rubbing sound like something is brushing against something else each time the wheel rotates, only during light brake application at slow speed. Guess it's time to visit the dealer; will have to mention the hub bearing if they don't see anything wrong with the brakes.


I'd be curious to see what the dealers did for the other people who mentioned this. The hub & bearing assembly is a sealed unit, there is nothing to grease.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

eegad said:


> Same issue here. 2012 LS model; only 600 miles on it. Didn't notice the noise for the first few hundred miles, but it's been doing it on and off for last 100-200. Clicking/rubbing sound like something is brushing against something else each time the wheel rotates, only during light brake application at slow speed. Guess it's time to visit the dealer; will have to mention the hub bearing if they don't see anything wrong with the brakes.



eegad,
I would suggest that you have the dealer look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

mcg75 said:


> I'd be curious to see what the dealers did for the other people who mentioned this. The hub & bearing assembly is a sealed unit, there is nothing to grease.


When I had the noise on my Cruze, the dealer resurfaced drums/rotors and the noise went away, for a few months. When it came back that was when they said that the tech drove some of the new Cruzes on the lot and heard the same noise. As this was just one of several issues I had with my Cruze, the eventual outcome for me was trading the car.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd do a follow-up. Took my 2012 LS to the dealer a few days ago. The service manager said the mechanic confirmed the noise (and also noticed a slight vibration). They did work on all four wheels.....resurfaced the rotors and drums, and sanded the pads/shoes. Took about 2 hours. Done under warranty of course (only 600 miles on the car), but the listed price on the work order was almost $300. Car is nice and quiet now; hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it resolved. I've gone to two different dealers and neither could duplicate which blows my mind. Nut sure if I should try a different dealer or continue going to the same one over and over with the same complaint.


----------



## Lambo LVr (Apr 12, 2011)

I purchased a 2011 cruze LS in feb. 2011. I had the exact same problem with my brakes. Drove me insane!! It's some kind of leak with the vacum-booster brake assist somethingorother. All i know is once i serviced my brakes at gm this feb, 2012 (cleaned and adjusted pads and shoes) the sound disappeared. Mabye they added a bit of brake fluid but i always kept my eye on it. Was never low. Just be patient and the sound should go away after about a year. Anyone else that has this problem and has to describe the sound to a mechanic, just tell them it sounds like a baby chickadee being squished to death  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

2012 LS here. I have the same problem. I have taken it to the dealer and the could not duplicate the problem. They told me they took off all 4 wheels and inspected everything. Found no problems. So when I picked it up they wanted me to drive it with a tech in the car. Of course the noise never appeared.

Now 2 weeks later the noise is back. Only heard after getting off the freeway. Never on my way to the freeway through town. Weird. If I apply the parking brake at slow speed then the noise goes away until the next time I take a freeway trip. 

I can't see it being the hub grease. But could more likely be drum or pad issue. I plan on visiting the dealer with this new information soon.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lineside said:


> 2012 LS here. I have the same problem. I have taken it to the dealer and the could not duplicate the problem. They told me they took off all 4 wheels and inspected everything. Found no problems. So when I picked it up they wanted me to drive it with a tech in the car. Of course the noise never appeared.
> 
> Now 2 weeks later the noise is back. Only heard after getting off the freeway. Never on my way to the freeway through town. Weird. If I apply the parking brake at slow speed then the noise goes away until the next time I take a freeway trip.
> 
> I can't see it being the hub grease. But could more likely be drum or pad issue. I plan on visiting the dealer with this new information soon.



Lineside,
I can understand your frustration with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I usually breeze by posts like this because many people are nit picky and complain about anything. However, I noticed the same thing on my car and its 2 weeks old. I had 170 miles on it when I first noticed it pulling into a parking lot with the radio off and windows down. The master cylinder made some funky noise when I pumped the brakes and the brakes were clicking. I dont feel its anything to worry about. Its not like its driving me crazy. I dont hear it unless its in the situation I described above. I dont wish to have meat taken off my rotors by getting them turned with 300 miles on my car. Its not really bothering me at all, but it is audibly noticeable.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

First off I feel that any problem with the wheels/ brakes is not being nit picky. Sample scenario. The part that is rubbing suddenly fails and brakes away. The part is lodged between drum and shoe. Wheel locks up and car goes out of control on freeway, taking 6 other cars with it. Likely? No probably not, but possible.

The plain fact that the noise is intermittent tells me that the dealer will probably never get to the bottom of it. I am still going to take it back and see what they come up with. One drum re lining is not going to make that big of difference in the life of the vehicle.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I usually breeze by posts like this because many people are nit picky and complain about anything. However, I noticed the same thing on my car and its 2 weeks old. I had 170 miles on it when I first noticed it pulling into a parking lot with the radio off and windows down. The master cylinder made some funky noise when I pumped the brakes and the brakes were clicking. I dont feel its anything to worry about. Its not like its driving me crazy. I dont hear it unless its in the situation I described above. I dont wish to have meat taken off my rotors by getting them turned with 300 miles on my car. Its not really bothering me at all, but it is audibly noticeable.


Quit being nit picky, we don't like that here. 

I read on here that "creaking noises are usually friction, and friction leads to malfunction". 
Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like its the rear drum brakes that are having this problem. Glad I have rear disk instead!

Just a thought here. Any chance that there are wear marks on the inside if the drums where there shouldn't be?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Only thing you can do with a defective hub bearing is pitch it in the trashcan. The way cars are going today, had to buy a larger trashcan. Reason given is no one knows how to adjust the good old fashion tapered bearings. Those can be removed, cleaned, and lubricated and will last forever. But should replace the seals.

A really known problem with these Cruze's are the upper strut bearings. If sharing the same problem Chevy had with the Cavalier, never hardened the upper race and never greased them. First sign of those going in braking.

Lesser braking when coming to the stop noises are caused by failure to lubricate the control arm and stablizer rubber bushings with silicone. States that in the manual if anyone would take time to read it. That is if they can read. Must be done with every oil change, or sooner. Another cause is the lower and only ball joint, they can forget to lubricate that as well. But you have to add your own zerk fitting first.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Never ever heard of adjusting bearings?????????????????:th_coolio: 
At 1200 miles I think there should be zero noises being generated from lack of grease!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow... thought I was alone with this sound. I took the car into the dealership a month & one day after buying it for this same problem. The tech was able to duplicate the sound & "fixed it". Said the sound was coming from the rear drivers tire... invoice said "scuffed brakes & drum". Drove off & now only a couple of weeks later "the sound" has returned, although not as often as the first time & not as loud, but there. I told my wife to listen for it, but it did'nt do it for her. I'm wondering if I should take it back & burn another two hours from work to have them look into it again since reading about the hub bearing?

NOTE: Since the first time to the dealership & now it has rained pretty heavy for us here... just a thought if the issue developes after getting water?


Seriously "nit picking"... I will nit pick until the day the warranty expires for my $20,000+ car, thanks! ;-)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze hub bearings run $180.00 each, one thing that really jumps up the price is adding a toothed gear, a tiny permanent magnet, and a few grams of copper wire for that ABS speed sensors.

Times four with tax, looking at 800 bucks to replace them, plus labor.

The coil type ABS sensor only has a two conductor connector, another type uses a Hall Effect chip, is a three wire type, not sure which one the Cruze is using, purchased it to get good fuel mileage, not take it apart.

But doesn't make any difference, either is well integrated into the hub assembly, and if a hub has say a bad soldering connection so the ABS no longer works, you still have to replace the entire hub assembly, even if the bearing are good. 

Ha, never heard of an adjustable tapered bearing? Must be young, I use to be young, but the price one must pay for not dying.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Lineside said:


> First off I feel that any problem with the wheels/ brakes is not being nit picky. Sample scenario. The part that is rubbing suddenly fails and brakes away. The part is lodged between drum and shoe. Wheel locks up and car goes out of control on freeway, taking 6 other cars with it. Likely? No probably not, but possible.
> 
> The plain fact that the noise is intermittent tells me that the dealer will probably never get to the bottom of it. I am still going to take it back and see what they come up with. One drum re lining is not going to make that big of difference in the life of the vehicle.


I never said anything about you being nit picky, I said people are, and I usually dont respond. but this is happening to me too.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> Wow... thought I was alone with this sound. I took the car into the dealership a month & one day after buying it for this same problem. The tech was able to duplicate the sound & "fixed it". Said the sound was coming from the rear drivers tire... invoice said "scuffed brakes & drum". Drove off & now only a couple of weeks later "the sound" has returned, although not as often as the first time & not as loud, but there. I told my wife to listen for it, but it did'nt do it for her. I'm wondering if I should take it back & burn another two hours from work to have them look into it again since reading about the hub bearing?
> 
> NOTE: Since the first time to the dealership & now it has rained pretty heavy for us here... just a thought if the issue developes after getting water?
> 
> ...




TechCruzer,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealership and have them look into this issue again for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok... will do Stacy & thanks for listening to our discussions & concerns.



TechCruzer


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I finally had a chance to take my ECO in for another look at the brakes noise, however the noise is not why I took it in... that is becuase it finally stopped happening. I took it in because after 3500 miles the brakes still did'nt feel right to me. So I took it in to have them "looked into". After about two hours the verdict was nothing was wrong & that the brakes were functioning to factory specs and no "adjustment" was needed, neccessary or could be done. I said ok... took my keys & went to work. Wow, was I surprised that the brakes actually were at least 75% better... I mean no more late stops, nosediving, paranioa, or deliberte pumping. I could also hear what I don't recall hearing before was the slight hydraulic sound when you press the brakes to move out park, etc. Despite not having "anything wrong" by the service dept. I am very pleased at the results of them not doing anything "special" during this visit. :eusa_clap:


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> TechCruzer,
> I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealership and have them look into this issue again for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



I've taken my Cruze 4 times already. Nothing they can do.

and I have 4 disc brakes.

Bottom line is, the Cruze has crappy brakes. Period.

It'll go away when I get another car. I'm sick of going to service for it. My wife is sick of it too. I'll let it click and clunk and turn up the radio and curse the day I gave my money to GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> I've taken my Cruze 4 times already. Nothing they can do.
> 
> and I have 4 disc brakes.
> 
> ...




thaicruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been experiencing with your Cruze. I would be happy to gather your information and forward your concerns to someone that will be able to assist you further. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jayman4312 (May 2, 2012)

I brought mine for the recall in and mentioned my back brakes were making a noise when coming to a stop. The service guy said he has had a number of people complain about this, including him self who owns a cruze. He said GM has not issued a fix for it, and they have already tried numerous things on others cars with no positive impact, so there was no point in looking to fix my noise until GM comes out with a fix. I told him about possibly adjusting the rear drums, and he said they ahve tried that and it doesnt work?

I don't have all the time in the workd to keep going back to dealers and leave my car to be looked at. any advice?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the exact same noise as OP in the front, it is audible at all speeds if you pay close enough attention, granted the wind and other noises will mask most of it.

What I did was remove the caliper and pads, found there was no lubrication on the slides. Lubricated the slides, noise gone for 3-4 months.

However, yesterday the noise came back. I'll have to check the slides to see if they are dry again. That could be an issue many are having.


----------



## jayman4312 (May 2, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I have the exact same noise as OP in the front, it is audible at all speeds if you pay close enough attention, granted the wind and other noises will mask most of it.
> 
> What I did was remove the caliper and pads, found there was no lubrication on the slides. Lubricated the slides, noise gone for 3-4 months.
> 
> However, yesterday the noise came back. I'll have to check the slides to see if they are dry again. That could be an issue many are having.


True, but i am 99.9% sure my noise is coming from the rear drums


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

jayman4312 said:


> True, but i am 99.9% sure my noise is coming from the rear drums


When I had my Cruze the brake noise I experienced was from the rear drums. Yours probably is doing the same thing. The dealership never did get it corrected on my Cruze. 



jayman4312 said:


> I don't have all the time in the workd to keep going back to dealers and leave my car to be looked at. any advice?


You probably only have two realistic options. You could try to ignore it, or you could trade the car.


----------



## jayman4312 (May 2, 2012)

yea, ignoring it is the plan as of now. just kinda sucks that a car with 1800 miles already has brake noise. Makes me wonder what will happen at 18,000 miles, or 80,000 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jayman4312 said:


> I brought mine for the recall in and mentioned my back brakes were making a noise when coming to a stop. The service guy said he has had a number of people complain about this, including him self who owns a cruze. He said GM has not issued a fix for it, and they have already tried numerous things on others cars with no positive impact, so there was no point in looking to fix my noise until GM comes out with a fix. I told him about possibly adjusting the rear drums, and he said they ahve tried that and it doesnt work?
> 
> I don't have all the time in the workd to keep going back to dealers and leave my car to be looked at. any advice?



jayman4312,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like to get a service request open for you in regards to this concern. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I have the exact same noise as OP in the front, it is audible at all speeds if you pay close enough attention, granted the wind and other noises will mask most of it.
> 
> What I did was remove the caliper and pads, found there was no lubrication on the slides. Lubricated the slides, noise gone for 3-4 months.
> 
> However, yesterday the noise came back. I'll have to check the slides to see if they are dry again. That could be an issue many are having.



OnlyTaurus,
Have you had your dealer look at this concern? If you have not I would suggest that you do take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this. I would be happy to get a service request open for you in regards to this concern. If you would like me to open a SR for you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jayman4312 (May 2, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> jayman4312,
> I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like to get a service request open for you in regards to this concern. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


pm'd.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jayman4312 said:


> yea, ignoring it is the plan as of now. just kinda sucks that a car with 1800 miles already has brake noise. Makes me wonder what will happen at 18,000 miles, or 80,000 miles.


It annoyed me too. I've made it a habit to check and adjust the drums a click or two every time I rotate my tires, which for me is 3,500 miles as I have a nice jack and an impact wrench on a 24 gallon 2-stage compressor. The noise started a little while ago, but has since completely gone away. Whatever it was that's rubbing got shaved off enough to stop rubbing completely. I'd adjust your rear drums and keep driving it. It should go away on its own eventually. 

I have a how-to writeup on how to adjust the rear drum brakes. Check the link in my signature on my articles and it will be one of them. It's a very simple procedure. You can probably have your dealer do it, but what will take more time, driving to the dealer, waiting for them to do it, and driving back, or lifting the rear of your car up twice, removing the wheel, and adjusting them yourself?


----------



## jayman4312 (May 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It annoyed me too. I've made it a habit to check and adjust the drums a click or two every time I rotate my tires, which for me is 3,500 miles as I have a nice jack and an impact wrench on a 24 gallon 2-stage compressor. The noise started a little while ago, but has since completely gone away. Whatever it was that's rubbing got shaved off enough to stop rubbing completely. I'd adjust your rear drums and keep driving it. It should go away on its own eventually.
> 
> I have a how-to writeup on how to adjust the rear drum brakes. Check the link in my signature on my articles and it will be one of them. It's a very simple procedure. You can probably have your dealer do it, but what will take more time, driving to the dealer, waiting for them to do it, and driving back, or lifting the rear of your car up twice, removing the wheel, and adjusting them yourself?


Yea, when i first looked into it I was going to do your write-up on adjusting the rear brakes, but I figured i would just tell my dealer to do it since I was going in for the recall. Since then the noise I think is less frequent? (fiance drives the car most of the time). But still there. So maybe it is just breaking in noise? I may jack it up myself and try to adjust it myself since I got the feeling the dealer didn't do it, saying they have tried everything laready on other cars with no sucess and they will fix it when GM issues a bulletin on how to fix it....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jayman4312 said:


> Yea, when i first looked into it I was going to do your write-up on adjusting the rear brakes, but I figured i would just tell my dealer to do it since I was going in for the recall. Since then the noise I think is less frequent? (fiance drives the car most of the time). But still there. So maybe it is just breaking in noise? I may jack it up myself and try to adjust it myself since I got the feeling the dealer didn't do it, saying they have tried everything laready on other cars with no sucess and they will fix it when GM issues a bulletin on how to fix it....


Contact GM customer service and put in a case with them. You'd be surprised how quickly they magically find a fix for your problem, lol. 

I wouldn't worry about it. The noise will go away on its own eventually. It should go away completely after you adjust the rear drums, and may come back for a brief period after that. Minor nuance really, but probably something to expect out of an economy car.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Me, too. Took to dealer, said drums tend to get very dirty and dusty, they are very open. Noise gone but will probably return. No pulsation, just that 'rubbing' sound with the turn of wheels and rpm. Annoying but not unsafe. Dealer tried to say, "Oh it's normal." Sorry, guys, it's NOT normal for brakes to make noise at 11k miles. Just fix it and be quiet.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

It would not surprise me if they come out with a new shoe package for this noise. GM has had issues over the years with rear brake noises and lock up problems(1980 x-body cars).


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

My car rattles over bumps. They said nothing they can do. 

Ill get rid of it I'm sure. I can't live with that. 

Regarding this and that it's "something you should expect", I had a Honda City for 6 years. Rear drum. Never ever did I have any noises. And that reay WAS an economy car. It was one of those "$13,000" bucks brand new Eco little cars. Never any noises. Here I am with a $30,000 Cruze and it sound like its falling apart after 1 year.


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

Years later I stumble onto this post as I have been having similar problems with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LT for over the last year or so... 

Dealer has had a look at it almost ten different times, replacing all sort of braking parts from cleaning the brakes to new brake pads and rotors all while covering it under warranty.

However, ever sincemy warranty has been up, almost at the 70 000kms mark, it has been a struggleto get anything done that is making a difference.

They will take it infor hours, do something to shut it up for a few weeks and the clunking noise isback no matter what. My latest episode was when they told me that they couldn’tfind what was wrong with it after opening a technical case with a GM engineer ,but they suggested ordering this long list of parts to replace …  Parts were well over 1000$ and they almostdidn’t want to cover the cost, had to bug them for weeks to get them to finallyextend the warranty as it’s an ongoing thing. They admitted at this point it isa guessing game so I wasn’t going to pay for anything out of my pocket if itdoesn’t guarantee the issue is fixed.

I have an appointment nextweek for new calipers… if that doesn’t work they want to try putting adifferent rim on my car as mine has a small bent , maybe that’s the cause ofthe noise…

Was anyone able to fixthis permanently, or spoke to GM and got them to take back the car or offerthem a pay-off, or fair trade in or whatever. 

Getting reallyfrustrated here as it’s only 2 and a half years old.

Any help isappreciated.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Not to necro too old of a thread, but I'm having this issue with my 2014 CTD. I made a thread here but have not had any luck: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-gen1-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/229506-14-cruze-knocking.html

At first I thought the problem only happened while turning because I noticed it only when taking a hard right turn onto a freeway on ramp, but I now notice it while braking going straight ahead.

I took the front rotors in for machining and while the front left was found to be out quite a bit, the noise is still there. I even flipped the rotors/pads left and right side to see if it chances position and it didn't make a difference. So either it's the rear brakes or it's something in the drive train. I'm deathly afraid to take it into the dealer because I know for a fact they are going to tell me "it needs brakes". If it did, you would of expected at least _some_ change after resurfacing and flipping the rotors around.

I'm completely lost.


----------



## Geena1014 (Aug 20, 2019)

I have read through this entire thread bc i am having the aqme issue with my 2019 spark. Purchased 2 months ago with 95 miles on it. I began noticing the noise at 4k miles. I am at 8k now and it is still there. Coming from back when coming to a stop. Noise correlates to wheel rotation. Gets slower as car slows down. Sometimes it louder than others. Sometimes it doeant happen at all. But for sure i hear it nearly every day. 

The attachment is from the service dept that looked at the noise at 4500 miles. I do not believe this noise to be normal. Qnd its beginning to druve me a little crazy as i dont want it to cause problems if its something wrong. I will be asking the dealer again based on some of your fixes what the problem is at next oil change which will be in the next 3 weeks.

Also i found a video about noises that suggesta it could be coming from the parking break cable. I use my parking break a lot as i live in a hilly city.


----------



## Mleasure1993 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have spent so much money on my 2012 Chevy Cruze in the last month. Ow that everything under the hood is good now I’m hearing the same Noise y’all are describing and everything I went and had my rotors looked at they said everything’s right my CV axles are fine I replaced all motor mounts and transmission mounts and now it’s just getting a little bit louder andI don’t have a lot of money to keep spending on this car and this is the only car I have please help what can I do


----------

